
Building a Cloud Benchmarking System - mxpxrocks10
http://www.scalescale.com/building-cloud-benchmarking-system/
======
tzury
Cloud harmony is indeed a great tool that makes comparison of different
services easy as reading a story.

Beyond performance benchmarks, you get clear view of features and capabilities
of different vendors.

------
mxpxrocks10
the marketshare reports are good to see. I wonder how google cloud's
announcements today are going to change market share.

------
puppetmaster3
I plan to try this or build something similar.

